# oil painting



## theartist07 (May 20, 2010)

this is what i do when i get burned out on wood art. I hope there are other artist The mill is called Marbry Mill in Virginia just a short distance out of n.c. hope you like them and comments are always welcome.

theartist09


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 20, 2010)

Both are great, I for one can't draw a  line with out a ruler and so admire  Paint Artist " Mountain Pond" just looks relaxing.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 20, 2010)

Both look very nice, I wish I had the talent to try painting!  Your "style" reminds me of a bushy haired fellow on the TV years ago whom I watched all the time.


----------



## titan2 (May 20, 2010)

Both are beautiful paintings.......wish I had that kind of talent!

I'd proudly display either one of those in my home.



Barney


----------



## bobjackson (May 20, 2010)

Great. Wish I had that talent.


----------



## theartist07 (May 20, 2010)

thanks for the kind words, and the bushy haired guy on t.v. " Bob Ross" was my inspriation. The wet on wet style" we don't make mistakes we just make happy accidents", i believe those were his words. Thanks again, and if i can do you can to.

theartist07


----------



## ldb2000 (May 20, 2010)

Bob was a great inspiration to many including myself as my signature line shows .
Great paintings , You really learned the technique well .


----------



## Jgrden (May 20, 2010)

Mary's paintings. She loves the Greek buildings.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful work...On your way to being like a Terry Redlin or Thomas Kincaide.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 21, 2010)

That would be Bob Ross....



Texatdurango said:


> Both look very nice, I wish I had the talent to try painting!  Your "style" reminds me of a bushy haired fellow on the TV years ago whom I watched all the time.


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 21, 2010)

Gorgeous paintings.


----------



## JohnU (May 21, 2010)

theartist07 said:


> thanks for the kind words, and the bushy haired guy on t.v. " Bob Ross" was my inspriation. The wet on wet style" we don't make mistakes we just make happy accidents", i believe those were his words. Thanks again, and if i can do you can to.
> 
> theartist07



That's funny, I was just going to say it reminds me of my younger years when I used to watch Bob Ross.   Nice work!


----------



## PaulDoug (May 22, 2010)

Beautiful paintings.  If I could do that I probably wouldn't have a wood shop!


----------



## theartist07 (May 22, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words, the house is full so i think i'll start selling them; maybe try. I also like the Greek, totally different; looks great. Thanks again and remember " If you don't try you'll never know". I'm going to post another when i have time, i'd be interested in seeing more paintings. 

theartist07,
jim darnell


----------



## TheRealSmith (May 22, 2010)

Any wildlife paintings?


----------



## theartist07 (May 28, 2010)

yes i have a few and i'm working on one now which i will post when it's done. Thanks for the kind words it just gives me more inspiration.

theartist07


----------



## creativewriting (May 28, 2010)

Those are great.  Next is way to combine your painting and pens!


----------



## LandfillLumber (May 28, 2010)

Very nice.Victor


----------



## Dalecamino (May 28, 2010)

Beautiful paintings . I used to watch Bob Ross too . He made it look so easy :redface:


----------



## knifecut (May 28, 2010)

Nice.

I don't paint, and use to draw many moons ago.

My wife got me some oil pastels for Christmas, so I did a portrait of my grandson.


----------



## Rfturner (May 29, 2010)

Nice I draw but I am a poor painter, You did a great job on the paintings and so did everyone else that showed thier work

This is a logo that I worked on for a company it came out a little blurry in the picture and it looks much better in person because it has a little more shading


----------

